# EMC2 bikes



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

Has anyone had any experience the EMC2 brand of bikes, I looked at their website and they look OK but want to know how they ride, handle, and last.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey - they had some issues with the previous models, changed factories and the new ones are mint.

My best mate rides one and he's had no issues and thinks it's great.


----------



## flyingdoov (Apr 15, 2009)

*Go EMC2*

Bought my EMC2 Etape Team Feb 2008. After 6,000km, 1 drive train, 1 new set of tyres (continentals supplied with bike were not up to it only lasting 1,000km), lots of love and care and I'm one happy man. Paint work is possibly a little fragile in parts but nothing a few spots of enamel paint can't heal.

I'm in love with Hannibal (my bike)


----------



## mr windupbird (Apr 16, 2009)

Bought an EMC2 Fluide tri bike last month and its been great. Have a friend who has one too and he loves it.


----------



## Carloss (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know where to find a sizing chart for emc2? Innerleg/height v frame size?

Thanks in advance


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

williethewaiter said:


> Hey - they had some issues with the previous models, changed factories and the new ones are mint.
> 
> My best mate rides one and he's had no issues and thinks it's great.


What were the issues? I just found cracks in the seat stays just below the brake caliper of my EMC2 Equip Team Issue.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I havent ridden one, and only know a newbie rider with an alloy Etape I think. So what follows is just the toughts of someone with no experience with the brand ... someone bored on a Sunday morning after a coffee ... so no need to flame me to get upset if you think I'm wrong ... 

From what I've heard, I think they buy frames from Taiwan/China that are standard frame shapes, maybe choosing their own layups for carbon, but don't design frames to the same extent as the big boys (specialized, trek, bianchi, cervelo etc). I know the website talks about frame design etc, but so do lots of companies that buy generic frames.

For me personally, I rate companies that employ highly qualified composites engineers etc, a step above companies that go to Taiwan/China and choose existing moulds (and maybe just change the carbon grade or layup). The quality of the build from all the carbon factories making for proper bike companies is most likely very similar, it's just the ride and how optimised the generic frames will be compared to something like a Tarmac SL3, which I would think had a team of composite engineers doing FEA on models and making sure every gram of carbon was in the right place.

I think its a New Zealander who owns the brand? I'd put them at the same level as Genius and Avanti in the NZ/AUS market. What you probably get with going for the EMC2/Genius or Avanti (who apparently did design their own moulds now, although Im told they only had one or two people in the engineering team, so can't have done the same level of design as the big boys), is slightly higher spec for the money than if you went Giant/Scott/Specialized/Trek etc, and massively better spec than Cervelo/Look etc.

Disagree away.

-Chris


----------



## Spoked (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm currently riding a 2009 EMC2 Etape Team, Its done more than enough klms to prove it self. 

I'm so happy with it, I have just ordered the 2010 model with new ultegra group set.

The frame is stiff and very responsive and the Cole Rollen wheels do a good job.

I have friends riding 2010 R2.4 with the full Alloy frame, R1.6 HM Carbon frame, and 2009 Etape Pro which with the speed, kick and watts he rides with is a testment to the brand.

This brand is going places and I will always have one in the stable, if your not sure

 about it because its not a big Italian or US brand, take one for a ride. Problem solved.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do they offer different colors?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm humored.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have spoken with Eric Mackenzie who designs the bikes, neat guy,ex TDF, nice bikes, ride well had one before my present bike no issues liked it a lot.


----------

